# OPC Justification Report



## bookslover (Mar 9, 2007)

The March, 2007 issue of _New Horizons_ (the OPC magazine) carries an ad for the official publication of _*Justification: A Report from the Orthodox Presbyterian Church*_ which is now available. It "contains the report of the Committee to Study the Doctrine of Justification, which was presented to the General Assembly in 2006 and which was recommended for study by that Assembly. It sets forth the biblical and confessional position on justification with clarity and vigor, and refutes views that have been troubling the church. You may already have this report in an earlier form, but this edition has been carefully corrected and put into an attractive, easily read format." There may be a couple of other documents included (at least that was the plan, if I heard rightly) but the ad doesn't mention them. 

It's 176 pages. It's $7.50 (postpaid!). Send your order to [email protected] or call (215) 830-0900.

Go for it!


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just ordered 10 for our church. I read the original PDF file and it was excellent. Highly recommend it!


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 14, 2007)

I had the pleasure of speaking with Rev. Danny Olinger the other day about the book, and asked about any additional works, or appendices that would possibly be included. He stated that it is just the report as is. The only difference will be that a lot of the footnoting was cleaned up. In the original, different people working on the different sections of the report used differing notation styles.


----------

